# Need help finding this webcomic.



## Zappa12 (Jun 20, 2013)

Like the title says, I need help finding this webcomic.

Basically its about these two man eating alien girls that look like purple anthro moogles, and the two anthro dog girls they got married to, by biting the pinkie finger of the other girls. Also if I remember correctly there is also a cyborg anthro bunny in there as well.

Ive been searching for six hours since I posted this so any help will do.


----------



## Teal (Jun 20, 2013)

What the hell?!


----------



## Zappa12 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah when I made this post I was going off a memory from at least 4 or so years ago. It just popped up last night and spent a few hours looking for it, with no success what so ever, and only found one clue that one person also remember it, though it was posted on another forum with no answer. So I guess I'll put what that person put for a bit more info for you guys. "It is a furry-verse story (I think), with man-eating alien-girls from  space accidentally getting married to a pair of earth girls. The aliens  are purple with moogle-balls, and biting their pinky finger is their  marriage ceremony." That's all I got so I'm still looking for the webcomic though.


----------



## Zappa12 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to double post but i found it after close to 10 hours. Its ourhomeplanet.net. So any admins looking at this thread can now close it (please). If anyone else was looking thanks for the help.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay.


----------

